# Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe



## Thomas3619 (24. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe heute Wasser in meinen neuen 30 m3 Teich gelassen. Soweit alles schön- doch dann blieb mir fast das herz stehen. Ich habe einen Schwerkraftfilter. Die erste Kammer ist trocken, da gehen nur die KG Rohre mit dem Zugschieber durch. Und einer von den 3 Zugschieber ist undicht.   Das Wasser tropft oben an der Dichtung so langsam raus. Was soll ich jetzt nur machen????
Was mir einfällt:

Wasser wieder raus und Dichtung besorgen (Ist so ein Zuschieber wo die Schrauben drum herum gehen - also kein VDL)

Oder Wasser nicht raus und einen Stopfen in den Bodenablauf - aber wie??

3. Variante dasitzen und heulen. - auch mist. 

Bitte dingend um Hilfe.!!!!!!!!!!! Weiss nicht mehr weiter!!!!


----------



## udo69 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hi
Haste n Bild von dem Schieber, wo man drauf erkennen kann wos tropft?
Sowas würde ungemein helfen um zu sagen was du tun kannst.
Reicht vllt schon die Schrauben nachzuziehen?
Wasser raus wäre glaub ich ne übertriebene Reaktion.
MfG Udo


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Thomas, 

es gibt Ballone, die kann man etwas in in den Bodenablauf schieben und dann dort aufpumpen. dichtet super ab. Frag mal nen Installateur. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Thomas3619 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hallo udo,

Hab noch mal geschaut, das ist ein Valterra Zugschieber. Das Wasser kommt im oberen Teil der Dichtung, die rundherum geht , heraus. 

Hallo Wolf- kann man die Dinger auch unter Wasser benutzen?? Mal schaun wo ich so einen Installateur finde. Im Zweifelsfall ist es wieder so ein Spezialwerkzeug was keiner hat. 

Gibt es noch weitere Ideen???


----------



## Thomas3619 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Zusammen,

also habe Wasser jetzt wieder entsprechend abgelassen. Habe die ganzen Schrauben gelöst, aber dieses blöde Teil bewegt sich überhaupt nicht. :evil  . Da sind oben links und rechts noch 2 kl. Schrauben und da geht jeweils ein - ich sag mal - Nippel links und rechts rein, so dass man die Dinger nicht raus bekommt. Also ich dachte man könne die Dichtungen lösen ohne den Zugschieber zu entfernen. Aber anscheinend keine Chance. Könnste echt verzweifeln.   .Ich habe jetzt mir einen VDL-Zugschieber bestellt. Zwar teurer aber die besten. Man merkt die Qualitätsunterschiede erst wenn mal was ist.


----------



## udo69 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Ja, den Schieber kenn ich zwar nicht weiter, ist aber auch egal, wenn du eh nen neuen bestellt hast.
Punkt 2 - Diese "Ballone" die Wolf angesprochen hat nennt man einfach nur Absperrblase - die gehn auch unter Wasser und halten in der Regel min. 1Bar Druck ( 10m Wassersäule) hat aber nicht jeder rumliegen. Es geht aber auch mit nem einfachen Gummiball, (Kinderspielzeug hat doch jeder) is nur schwierig den unter Wasser aufzupumpen.
Vllt soweit aufblasen dass er grad noch so ins Rohr gedrückt werden kann, sollte denk ich gehn, und dann kannste dein Schieber in Ruhe wechseln.
MfG Udo


----------



## Thomas3619 (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Udo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Habe gestern allerdings den Teich wieder halb leer gepumpt. Das Wasser ist sau kalt und dann noch mit einem Gummiball tauchen....  
bin grad dabei rum zu telefonieren , wer mir so ein teil bis morgen schicken kann. mal schaun.


----------



## Thomas3619 (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Wolf,

da ist mir noch etwas eingefallen. Wäre nicht ein Kugelhahn noch sicherer als ein Zugschieber?? Warum werden die eigentlich nicht verwendet. ??


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Also Thomas, ich denke das hat zwei Gründe: 

Zugschieber lassen sich besser einstellen und sind bei Dreckwasser nicht so empfindlich. Oder was sagen die Experten dazu ? 

Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hi,

Nöööö,

Kugelhähne lassen sich besser einstellen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Ja sicher, aber nen 110er Kugelhahn    

Musst ja nen Kleinkredit für aufnehmen


----------



## Olli.P (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber defekt, dringend Hilfe*

Hi,

die Preisfrage steht auf 'nem anderen Blatt Papier............... 

Und ich muß sagen:

Die Zuläufe im Pumpenschacht hab ich auch mit Zugschiebern geregelt.  

Und alles andere ist in DN 50 Kugelhähnen.


----------

